# Not a big eater



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Well my Fiancee and I just got our puppy this past weekend and he is 9wks old today. He doesn't seem to be a big eater which makes me worry that he is getting the nutrition he needs for a growing boy. The breeder had him on Purina One Healthy Puppy Lamb and Rice but he won't eat a whole cup at feed time and ends up eating maybe 1-2 cups max the whole day and the bag recommends 2 2/3-3cups. I do plan on switching him over to 4Health but I want to use this bag of Purina first. 

I'm wondering if he just isn't a big eater or maybe he doesn't care much for his food but eats a little anyway because he is hungry? 

Now, yesterday we added just a tablespoon of canned dog food to his kibble and he chowed it down in no time. This makes me think he is not thrilled with the Purina, but it is what they fed at the breeder after weaning off momma. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## Superrodris (Jan 2, 2011)

The only thing I can help u with is the brand...my puppy was eating Pedigree when he left the breeder, and when he came home we saw it gave him diarrhea. I have therefore taken it onto myself to see what kind of food he likes...we tried Purina and Dog Chow, and he always had trouble with those. We stuck with Big Boss later, because he LOVES IT. If he likes the food u gave him, then stick it...it´s the best option. Watch how he reacts to it, though. I mean, watch how his stomach reacts


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The 4Health is better quality food, hopefully he'll like it! I'd get a small bag now and start mixing it in so the switch is gradual. I think they make a canned also but I'm not sure.


----------

